# Latrodectus menavodi



## El Johano (Jun 30, 2004)

In my opinion one of the most beautiful species in the genus.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 30, 2004)

That is a beautiful spider. Where are they from?


----------



## jsloan (Jun 30, 2004)

Very attractive.  Is this native to your area?

John Sloan


----------



## Steven (Jun 30, 2004)

simply gorgeous,..  :}  :}  :} 

never seen a menavodi, thanx for posting pictures


----------



## El Johano (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks   
I wish they were native to my area  
But we don't have any Latrodectus sp. in Sweden   

They are native to Madagascar and The Seychelles. Just waiting for the females to mature (I think they have 1 moult left) then the breeding will commence  ;P


----------



## Richard_uk (Jul 1, 2004)

Is it as dangerous as the other widow species??


----------



## El Johano (Jul 1, 2004)

Richard_uk said:
			
		

> Is it as dangerous as the other widow species??


I don't know, I've only found one article  about the venom, and I've only read the abstract. But according to that article the symptoms of a bite are similar to other black widows.


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 1, 2004)

El Johano said:
			
		

> Just waiting for the females to mature (I think they have 1 moult left) then the breeding will commence  ;P


Nice species!
Let me know if you get any slings available later on! 

/Lelle


----------



## Nikos (Jul 1, 2004)

I had a pair of them but the male died, so now I'm stuck with the female...

I read that their venom (containing latrodectin) is one of the strongest and the only think that makes them non-lethal is the quantuty that they inject with their bite (which is very limited)


----------



## alex (Jul 1, 2004)

Do you have any pic? I would like to see enclosure pics.


----------



## El Johano (Jul 2, 2004)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Nice species!
> Let me know if you get any slings available later on!


I'll do that.


----------



## Nikos (Jul 2, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> Do you have any pic? I would like to see enclosure pics.


 a simple glass jar with a stick in it. no substrate no anything!
Judging from the way she eats, she's more than happy!

I'm sprying some water every 2-3 weeks.

P.s. I'll take some photos when I'm home and post them here.


----------



## Thor (Jul 4, 2004)

I have at the moment 5 females of them -all with eggsacks and first spiderlings slipped out....    
Keeping them is very easy -like the other Latrodectus ssp.


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2004)

for me, its bishopi or coralinus  (sp)
T


----------



## El Johano (Jul 5, 2004)

monantony said:
			
		

> for me, its bishopi or coralinus  (sp)


I agree, they are also on the top of my list, unfortunately bishopi is very hard to get here in Europe


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2004)

Bishopi arent exactly common here either..I bought some once and wanted a few, but the seller insisted he would be able to sell me all females...I had wanted a mix,for obvious reasons..
T


----------



## Nikos (Jul 9, 2004)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> a simple glass jar with a stick in it. no substrate no anything!
> Judging from the way she eats, she's more than happy!
> 
> I'm sprying some water every 2-3 weeks.
> ...


Better late then ever....
Here are the photos of the enclosure, not of the best quality but you get the meaning...


----------

